# Windows 10 May 2019 Update has been released to the public



## trparky (May 21, 2019)

Microsoft is today starting the public rollout of the Windows 10 May 2019 Update, also known as version 1903. The latest feature update for the operating system introduces a number of new features and improvements throughout the OS.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 21, 2019)

Well it's been available to some for as much as 6-8 weeks now and I have tried to find an update for it through the update assistant but no dice. So I will be getting it as soon as it's made available, it has been out in the wild for long enough now for there to (hopefully) not be too many serious issues with it.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 21, 2019)

Been running it since initial before the pull


----------



## trparky (May 21, 2019)

Yeah, _hopefully_ is the operative word here. Myself, I'm deferring the update for 30 days to let things get fixed before I install it on my main rig.

I do have it installed on my notebook but it's not my main system so if something goes wrong there it's not a big deal.


----------



## DR4G00N (May 21, 2019)

I'm still on ver. 1703. Every time I try and let it update it bricks itself.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 21, 2019)

waiting a while yet, hear peoples had bother with restore and installing the update its self.


----------



## biffzinker (May 21, 2019)

Smooth upgrade for me from a flash drive. *Might* of ran into a blue screen with Windows Defender App Guard, and the new Sandbox when I was disabling the feature after activation.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 21, 2019)

Waiting...1809 just started working right
I'd like to make sure I will have a fully functional PC after install...
I almost RMA'd my GFX for what ended up being an 1809 issue.


----------



## theFOoL (May 21, 2019)

I have 10 Pro and LTSC an both are updating 

Edit: both at 100% but still not installing yet. Must be a big update


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 21, 2019)

is it KB4497934? ergh no I don't think it is on 2nd thoughts..


----------



## biffzinker (May 21, 2019)

I did run into this issue myself.


> *Duplicate folders and documents showing in user profile directory*
> If known folders (e.g. Desktop, Documents, or Pictures folders) are redirected, an empty folder with that same name may be created.











						The Windows 10 May 2019 Update still has some known issues to work out
					

After well over a month of testing, Microsoft released the Windows 10 May 2019 Update today. Despite so much time in the Release Preview ring, the feature update still has a few known issues.




					www.neowin.net


----------



## trparky (May 21, 2019)

Well better than deleted data I suppose.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 21, 2019)

When did bugs count as being 'new features' ??? Is this a late April Fools joke?


----------



## trparky (May 21, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> When did bugs count as being 'new features' ???


When Microsoft fired their QA department and decided to start using all of us as their lab rats? Yeah...


----------



## R-T-B (May 21, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> When did bugs count as being 'new features' ??? Is this a late April Fools joke?



What bugs are they marketing as features?


----------



## trparky (May 21, 2019)

Nearly a 50-50 split between the "Off to the races" and the "Sit back and wait" crowd. Interesting. I would have thought that more people would be in the "Sit back and wait" crowd.


----------



## biffzinker (May 21, 2019)

DR4G00N said:


> I'm still on ver. 1703. Every time I try and let it update it bricks itself.


Clean install is your only option if the upgrade is failing. Happened to my parent's HP desktop.


----------



## bogmali (May 21, 2019)

Added poll option for those already running it


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 21, 2019)

I’m always a year behind so as to make sure all bugs are thoroughly ironed out. I only just installed April 2018 update in March.

I do appreciate all you beta testers, since MS let its QA people go.  Thank you! 

Needless to say, I picked the wait awhile option.


----------



## erixx (May 22, 2019)

From the horses mouth:
"
*Next steps: *We are working with BattlEye and gaming partners to ensure games are automatically updated with the latest BattlEye software. We have confirmed the latest version of impacted games do not exhibit this issue. To minimize the chance of hitting this upgrade compatibility hold, please make sure you are running the latest version of your games before attempting to update the operating system.  
*Note *We recommend that you do not attempt to manually update using the *Update now *button or the Media Creation Tool until you have installed an updated version of BattlEye software that resolves this issue."

For those gamers outta there...


----------



## phanbuey (May 22, 2019)

just upgraded

I don't notice any changes or bugs... yet.


----------



## John Naylor (May 22, 2019)

My compliments to those brave souls that live on the bleeding edge and make computing safer / easier on the rest of us.


----------



## phanbuey (May 22, 2019)

These updates are giving me strange p0wers.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 22, 2019)

I'll get it whenever Windows decides to install it. Or manually in a month or two if it hasn't happened automatically by then.


----------



## R-T-B (May 22, 2019)

I'm running it.

Drivers now must be Universal Windows Driver.  Most things are up to date but I did run into a compatability issue with VJoy, a simple virtual joystick I pump input from my xbox one controller into via a custom written feeder program in order to map the guide button.

Guess I'm going to have to say goodbye guide button for now, because the author of VJoy says he has no intention to fix it, and I'm not about to pony up for a cert license to sign drivers.

Details on that here:









						Windows 10 1809 vJoy fails to install · Issue #23 · shauleiz/vJoy
					

The installer starts and never finish just hangs there at the very end , looks like the progress bar has reached the end but it never finish the installation . With no option left I force close the...




					github.com


----------



## Chomiq (May 22, 2019)

I've installed 1809 only about 2 months ago and it STILL has issues. I'm not rushing it with this one.


----------



## Assimilator (May 22, 2019)

Oh FFS Microsoft, how the F**K do you miss this in testing??? https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4500988/windows-update-hold-for-windows-10

Essentially, if you have an external storage device connected, Windows 10 1903 may arbitrarily change the drive letter it's mapped to. But wait, it gets better:



			
				MS KB said:
			
		

> *Note* The drive reassignment is not limited to removable drives. Internal hard drives may also be affected.



So *any* drive (apart from the system drive I assume) can have its drive letter remapped for no reason. And somehow they didn't catch this in testing. What an absolute bunch of idiocy!


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 22, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Oh FFS Microsoft, how the F**K do you miss this in testing??? https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4500988/windows-update-hold-for-windows-10
> 
> Essentially, if you have an external storage device connected, Windows 10 1903 may arbitrarily change the drive letter it's mapped to. But wait, it gets better:
> 
> ...


There is no real testing is how it got through.  It’s been 3 years now since MS Q A was shown the door as unnecessary.


----------



## P4-630 (May 22, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Oh FFS Microsoft, how the F**K do you miss this in testing??? https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4500988/windows-update-hold-for-windows-10
> 
> Essentially, if you have an external storage device connected, Windows 10 1903 may arbitrarily change the drive letter it's mapped to. But wait, it gets better:
> 
> ...



"_To work around this issue, remove all external media, such as USB devices and SD cards, from the computer. Then, restart installation of Windows 10, 1903 . _"



			https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4500988/windows-update-hold-for-windows-10


----------



## biffzinker (May 22, 2019)

I played it safe and unplugged the two internal SATA SSDs from the mobo just in case setup mucked with drives partitions.


----------



## Countryside (May 22, 2019)

Already installed works nicely so far


----------



## er557 (May 23, 2019)

The official MS database of known issues in 1903 and whether they have workarounds, in detail








						Windows 10, version 1903 and Windows Server, version 1903
					

View announcements and review known issues and fixes for Windows 10 version 1903 and Windows Server 1903



					docs.microsoft.com
				




Same page has a resolved issues section- empty- none in the recent time.

The battleye issue is mitigated, though quite a few known games use it, need to keep them updated with latest binaries to avoid BSOD.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2019)

Installed it last night and dumped it this morning. Thank goodness for a saved back up image


----------



## trparky (May 23, 2019)

fullinfusion said:


> Installed it last night and dumped it this morning. Thank goodness for a saved back up image


Any particular reason why?


----------



## Apocalypsee (May 23, 2019)

Creative XFi Titanium HD still lacking driver for 1903, I found beta drivers from reddit but since problems reported from Windows and the driver itself I'm not updating anytime soon.


----------



## FYFI13 (May 23, 2019)

Usually i don't do this but curiosity took over. Made a backup and upgraded my gaming rig to v1903. It's day two and everything seems to run just fine, might try to upgrade other machines some time this weekend.


----------



## freeagent (May 23, 2019)

I didn't let it patch from winupdate, I just installed a clean .iso.. first impressions.. I like it. Runs smooth, some tweaks here and there I see, so far so good. Runs good on my ancient hardware. Only complaint is all the cpu mitigations since this whole thing started is messing with my overclock. Add more vcore, cant use certain mem speeds with certain cpu speeds and HT enabled, a bit redonkulous.. took some figuring but I got er nailed down. Lost a couple hundred MHz overall, and small amount of flexability.. not the end of the world, but still sucks. Either that or she is just degrading


----------



## R-T-B (May 24, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I'm running it.
> 
> Drivers now must be Universal Windows Driver.  Most things are up to date but I did run into a compatability issue with VJoy, a simple virtual joystick I pump input from my xbox one controller into via a custom written feeder program in order to map the guide button.
> 
> ...



If anyone cares about this, I made updated vjoy drivers but lack a code signing cert to sign them.  You'd need to disable secure boot and enable testsigning mode to use them, but I can make them available if anyone here cares about vjoy (I'm betting no, as it is a pretty niche product).


----------



## erpguy53 (May 24, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> "_To work around this issue, remove all external media, such as USB devices and SD cards, from the computer. Then, restart installation of Windows 10, 1903 . _"
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4500988/windows-update-hold-for-windows-10



I'm *not* getting this problem as I ran the 1903 setup program directly from a usb thumb drive & there was an SD card plugged into the internal usb card reader device (and have disconnected from the internet - I always do "offline" win10 installs)


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2019)

trparky said:


> Any particular reason why?


Yeah man, latest Radeon public driver turned the screen red and fuzzy when installing. Also I use Re-live recording all the time and there isn't any audio in the recording. Its a problem with these shitty Realtek audio drivers.


----------



## MrGenius (May 25, 2019)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah man, latest Radeon public driver turned the screen red and fuzzy when installing.


Same here. Red or magenta. About to do it again right now. Let's see if I get another color this time...

Nope. Red again.


----------



## wimbutte (May 28, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> If anyone cares about this, I made updated vjoy drivers but lack a code signing cert to sign them.  You'd need to disable secure boot and enable testsigning mode to use them, but I can make them available if anyone here cares about vjoy (I'm betting no, as it is a pretty niche product).


Hi < i would really appreciate to have the updated Vjoy driver as I am in real trouble with my fligh simulator throttle ! Thanks Wim


----------



## er557 (May 29, 2019)

@wimbutte 
welcome to TPU!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 29, 2019)

Been running since 9/4 not a problem at all.


----------



## trparky (May 29, 2019)

Well after a week of running it on my notebook that I didn't care about that had no issues, I installed it on my desktop. I wasn't stupid about it though, I made a full Macrium Reflect disk image of the boot drive before I did the upgrade so that if things did go wrong I could be back up and running as if nothing happened. Thankfully I didn't need that disk image, everything went smoothly.


----------



## Bob Scott (Jun 5, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> If anyone cares about this, I made updated vjoy drivers but lack a code signing cert to sign them.  You'd need to disable secure boot and enable testsigning mode to use them, but I can make them available if anyone here cares about vjoy (I'm betting no, as it is a pretty niche product).



Lots of folks still do care about this one...I certainly do!  

Sent you a PM

Bob


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 5, 2019)

Bob Scott said:


> Lots of folks still do care about this one...I certainly do!
> 
> Sent you a PM
> 
> Bob



Thanks, nice to know I'm not alone, heh.

If anyone else wants an updated VJoy, you can do the following after enabling testsigning:

Try this archive, extract it into your vjoy install directory (after failing to install the latest vjoy) on Windows 10 with testsigning enabled.

After that, run the VJoy Configuration program (make sure you opted to install it).  It should work to add a device at that point.


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 7, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> "_To work around this issue, remove all external media, such as USB devices and SD cards, from the computer. Then, restart installation of Windows 10, 1903 . _"
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4500988/windows-update-hold-for-windows-10



a follow up - this problem is fixed with the KB4497935 update released Wed. May 29.
I'm making my own customized 1903 AIO (all-in-one, multi-edition) install media with the KB4497935 update integrated using uup dump downloader and uup to iso converter batch script



Apocalypsee said:


> Creative XFi Titanium HD still lacking driver for 1903, I found beta drivers from reddit but since problems reported from Windows and the driver itself I'm not updating anytime soon.



not anymore.  updated Creative X-Fi Titanium HD driver (3.00.2022) just released on Creative support site Fri. June 7
https://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=100264


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 8, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> a follow up - this problem is fixed with the KB4497935 update released Wed. May 29.



I wonder if/when MS will integrate this fix directly into the ISO.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 14, 2019)

Got a notification this morning for the windows 10 May update on my desktop, got it installed now, all seems ok.

Haven't got a notification yet on my laptop, that may be because of this:

*"Display brightness may not respond to adjustments*
_Microsoft and Intel have identified a driver compatibility issue on devices configured with certain Intel display drivers. 

Status:  Investigating_"









						Windows 10, version 1903 and Windows Server, version 1903
					

View announcements and review known issues and fixes for Windows 10 version 1903 and Windows Server 1903



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 14, 2019)

ive caved in ive got it downloading on my 7700k and tryed to download on my 2700x but no joy could it be that i havnt enough room on my system drive 58gb free or is because im running enterprise LTSC ?


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jun 14, 2019)

Had this installed for a few weeks and it's been running great on my system, no major issues. Standby memory problem still affects games if I've had it running for a while though which I wish Microsoft would well and truly fix already. I hate having to use third party temporary fixes to ensure things run smoothly. I run with Spectre and Meltdown disabled.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 17, 2019)

Just updated my laptop to 1903, all went fine, just got a small error:

"System32\LogiLDA.dll missing"

Solved it by disabling the Logitech Download Assistant from startup and removed it from the registry as described here:








						Windows 10 update, System32\LogiLDA.dll missing
					

Well i finally did the windows 10 free upgrade and now getting a error message when i boot up that im missing C: Windows\System32\LogiLDA.dll only started when i did the upgrade from windows 7 how do



					answers.microsoft.com
				




All seems ok now.


----------



## erixx (Jun 17, 2019)

Sorry for those with little issues. Last weeks all my computers updated early, except my main HEDT workhorse that updated this weekend. Every time it was seamsless.


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 17, 2019)

I've been running the various releases on my test rig for a while now.... so whenever they finally get all the major bugs squashed, I will clone it over to my main rigs and proceed from there


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 17, 2019)

Well did a clean install, now i cant install discord... it just stalls


----------



## Vario (Jun 17, 2019)

The 1903 update improved the Windows Scheduler for Ryzen.  Does anyone have any positive or negative experience to share?  Just curious.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2019)

Well. I jumped on 1903. Now I suffer from no audio... 

Same issue these folks are having...

Its almost 4am now. I guess I'll head back to 1809 when I wake up


----------



## trparky (Jun 20, 2019)

To be truthful Soundblaster drivers have always been a bit of a clusterfuck. How that company is still selling stuff let alone still in business surprises me.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 20, 2019)

I do a clean install with every new release. Have had 0 issues so far.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 20, 2019)

Still rocking 1709 like a boss, zero interest in Feature updates I won't use... I am on maximum delay mode here since the repeated mishaps.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 20, 2019)

Updated to 1903 last week. So far so good: no critical issues, and it's the first update that did not do anything weird to my sound settings.
The only thing I don't like is that a language bar pops up every time you switch languages and there seems to be no way to hide/disable it.


----------



## er557 (Jun 20, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Still rocking 1709 like a boss, zero interest in Feature updates I won't use... I am on maximum delay mode here since the repeated mishaps.




The issue is you are missing out on important graphics subsystem updates, such as variable rate shading, RTX support, WDDM 2.6, HDR and so on.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 20, 2019)

er557 said:


> The issue is you are missing out on important graphics subsystem updates, such as variable rate shading, RTX support, WDDM 2.6, HDR and so on.



not to mention there are probably some security things involved too, even if M$ says that is not part of it, the OS is a bloated mess, no single human can possibly comprehend the monstrosity it has become, so the latest release will always be the securest imo, cause it's where the vast majority of their testing goes towards.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 20, 2019)

er557 said:


> The issue is you are missing out on important graphics subsystem updates, such as variable rate shading, RTX support, WDDM 2.6, HDR and so on.



Zero need for any of those at this point, but you are correct.



lynx29 said:


> not to mention there are probably some security things involved too, even if M$ says that is not part of it, the OS is a bloated mess, no single human can possibly comprehend the monstrosity it has become, so the latest release will always be the securest imo, cause it's where the vast majority of their testing goes towards.



Wrong. Security and feature updates are unrelated. What do you mean 'even if MS says that is not a part of it'. They are the architects and you think you know better because 'assumptions'...

Seriously man, get a reality check. Latest release most secure? Ah yes, that is why LTSC exists. Basically MS has their entire Windows brand image riding on the stability and security of the LTSC branch  But sure, most recent public-beta Home releases are better 

There are good reasons to lag behind besides stability of the OS though. Third party applications are slow to adapt as well and this is primarily a gaming rig; I am not playing anything that leverages stuff included in recent updates. I've taken the same approach to W10 as I do with Nvidia GPU driver updates: if it runs well, let it be. 

Thing is, up until Fall Creator I was 100% up to date and then lost a Total War campaign because Creative Assembly was late on their TW:WH2 patch to coincide with the Nvidia driver AND the OS update. I'm not getting back into that shit again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2019)

trparky said:


> To be truthful Soundblaster drivers have always been a bit of a clusterfuck. How that company is still selling stuff let alone still in business surprises me.



Its already been firmed that it's a. Microsoft issue


----------



## trparky (Jun 20, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its already been firmed that it's a. Microsoft issue


Still doesn't take away from the fact that their drivers have been a clusterfuck lately. When your cheap onboard RealTek stuff works better with fewer driver issues than a card you paid a premium for, there's a problem.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2019)

trparky said:


> Still doesn't take away from the fact that their drivers have been a clusterfuck lately. When your cheap onboard RealTek stuff works better with fewer driver issues than a card you paid a premium for, there's a problem.



I haven't had any driver issues with my SB-Z. Though they haven't released a new driver for the SB-Z crew since 2016

This is a Microsoft Windows 10 1903 thread not a 'lets rant and cry about creative drivers' thread.

I reported a problem with 1903 that many others were to suffering from. Maybe you need to speak to Creative instead of bottling up such negative and hateful thoughts


----------



## er557 (Jun 20, 2019)

agreed about sb-z, rock stable since latest release 2017


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2019)

trparky said:


> Still doesn't take away from the fact that their drivers have been a clusterfuck lately. When your cheap onboard RealTek stuff works better with fewer driver issues than a card you paid a premium for, there's a problem.



Just to give your anger some direction - Here is the guy spposedly working on drivers for Creative. Not long ago he promised drivers for the older generation of XFi cards that were having problems with 1903 and he delivered. Its been a whole month though but hes been real silent on th SB-Z front even though he said him and his team were looking into it.


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 24, 2019)

I wonder how many months will it take Creative to release a proper driver for the AE-5. Twats had at least half a year for development while 1903 was still in testing phase.
I just don't understand why their drivers are STILL such shite even after 20 years.

Oh wait, Creative is the Bethesda of hardware...


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 29, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just to give your anger some direction - Here is the guy spposedly working on drivers for Creative. Not long ago he promised drivers for the older generation of XFi cards that were having problems with 1903 and he delivered. Its been a whole month though but hes been real silent on th SB-Z front even though he said him and his team were looking into it.



Creative did release new drivers for X-FI based sound cards (X-FI Titanium - non-HD version and other X-FI series like XtremeMusic/XtremeGamer) on their web site on June 25. the 1903 problems with the Creative X-FI audio cards are recently solved.



Vayra86 said:


> Still rocking 1709 like a boss, zero interest in Feature updates I won't use... I am on maximum delay mode here since the repeated mishaps.



do realize that the 1709 version went EOL on April 2019 (only for Home & Pro editions - no more new updates for you, Vayra86).  enterprise & education editions of Win10 v1709 get new updates and will go EOL on April 2020.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 29, 2019)

as soon as i got free wifi


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 29, 2019)

erpguy53 said:


> Creative did release new drivers for X-FI based sound cards (X-FI Titanium - non-HD version and other X-FI series like XtremeMusic/XtremeGamer) on their web site on June 25. the 1903 problems with the Creative X-FI audio cards are recently solved.
> 
> .



Already mentioned in an earlier post


----------



## shovenose (Jun 29, 2019)

I've been running that on all my computers except for home server that still runs win7 and 0 issues with that update. I like some of the cosmetic tweaks and it feels faster than previous versions so I'm 100% satisfied.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 29, 2019)

I used it for a little bit, but will probably reinstall. I suddenly decided to disassemble my PC and now waiting for some new parts. Probably a good thing though. Most of the bad things get patched out in these early months.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 30, 2019)

Today I turned on my desktop and found out that the "windows.old" folder was 0 bytes in size.
My desktop had been off for a week. I'm running 1903 on it.

I just checked my laptop which I use everyday , also on 1903 but on my laptop the "windows.old" folder contains the previous windows installation files as expected.

Luckily I don't have any problems with 1903 on my desktop, but if I had any problems I wouldn't be able to revert the update since all files are gone from the previous installation.

Edit: Ok I found out the rollback period is 30 days, so it seems I was on 1903 for over 30 days now.  Actually I was just about 2 weeks on 1903...


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2019)

Update: I've gone back to ....Mmmm not sure. I use the Uninstall latest Quality update, as it was the only "Go back" option I have in Recovery options.

After I received 1903 last month I was very happy, the PC was very fast. But since th en there have been a couple of updates and performance in applications has fallen really really low. I will report back after using the pc a bit more.


----------



## delshay (Jul 6, 2019)

Well this is interesting. The 1903 update is now ready to install on my old laptop. It's not installing automatically but looks like more of an option.
I think I will do a back-up first before I install this new update.

EDIT: Added screenshot is this normal?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 6, 2019)

delshay said:


> Well this is interesting. The 1903 update is now ready to install on my old laptop. It's not installing automatically but looks like more of an option.
> I think I will do a back-up first before I install this new update.



smart move lol


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2019)

I saw it, yes. Normal. Or not. Push or not push updates...


----------



## delshay (Jul 6, 2019)

erixx said:


> I saw it, yes. Normal. Or not. Push or not push updates...



You have to remember it's a DDR2 laptop & this update must have been released in the last 24Hrs, as before it was saying 1903 was not ready for my laptop. The last thing I want is my laptop to do BSOD as I do all my posting with this laptop & if it BSOD i'll will be stuck. Nevertheless I will do a backup before install.

With Windows 10 the mouse pad has never worked from day one of released of windows 10 & I have to use external mouse.  I don't expect the mouse pad problem to be fixed with this update or any other future updates.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 6, 2019)

I installed it on my old Lenovo X201 lappy about a month ago. I updated it from a thumb drive and have had zero issues with it. Disclaimer, I use that laptop very rarely. I recently had to do a fresh install on my son's girlfriend's Lenovo T440p and she is having a lot of wifi issues. I gotta jump back into it and figure out what is going on, I think there might be a driver issue. I also updated my aunts Lenovo M81 desktop to it without any issues again using a thumb drive. That went smooth as silk. So far it seems to be the best build in a while. I'm considering putting it on my main rig but haven't quite gotten there yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2019)

Decided it was time to go 1903 via windows update - Everything seems OK so far. First boot so i havent really put it through its daily paces yet. The sound problem i was having with my SB-Z seems to be gone via a fix


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 12, 2019)

1903 became widely available since late July 2019
it's even pushed to 1803 users around that time since the home & pro versions of win10 v1803 will go out of support in November 2019

I always get new feature updates thru updated ISO/USB installation media and never thru windows update


----------

